# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  mi cumpleaños

## senk

no se si esto lo postean los moderadores o no.
hoy es mi cumpleaños  y eso hara k yo crezca y crezca en el foro

un saludo magos

----------


## Iban

Felicidades, ahora ya puedes ir a la carcel...

----------


## Ming

Vaya ánimos que le das Iban...

Felicidades Senk  :Smile1:

----------


## senk

> Felicidades, ahora ya puedes ir a la carcel...


 
jajaajaja gracias Iban



> Vaya ánimos que le das Iban...
> 
> Felicidades Senk


gracias Ming

----------


## mnlmato

felicidades!!! ahora ya puedes actuar en cabarets!!! :D jijiji

----------


## Ritxi

*FELICIDADES!!*

Cuando tenía 18 años me creía mayor y ahora con 34 me veo joven  :001 302: 
eso si que es magia!

----------


## Magnano

Feliz cumpleaños!!

----------


## M.David

Felicidades!
P.D Iban, a partir de los 16 ya tienes edad penal... o eso tengo entendido

----------


## senk

> felicidades!!! ahora ya puedes actuar en cabarets!!! :D jijiji


gracias mnlmato y a ver si puedo actuar en cabarets y ligarme a alguna jajaja




> *FELICIDADES!!*
> 
> Cuando tenía 18 años me creía mayor y ahora con 34 me veo joven 
> eso si que es magia!


gracias Ritxi y que con 34 no se ve joven, aun lo es




> Felicidades!
> P.D Iban, a partir de los 16 ya tienes edad penal... o eso tengo entendido


gracias!! Carras005

P.D no me importa a la edad que sea porque nunca voy a entrar ahi jajaja




> Feliz cumpleaños!!


gracias!! Dcmoreno




> Feliz cumpleaños!!


gracias!! Dcmoreno

----------


## Ming

> *FELICIDADES!!*
> 
> Cuando tenía 18 años me creía mayor y ahora con 34 me veo joven 
> eso si que es magia!


Ritxi, haztelo mirar... ya no eres joven, ¡que eres un viejo, aceptalo!
 :001 302:

----------


## Pulgas

*Felicidades*, Senk

----------


## senk

> *Felicidades*, Senk


gracias!! Pulgas

----------


## Perfil Borrado

> Ritxi, haztelo mirar... ya no eres joven, ¡que eres un viejo, aceptalo!


pero mira quien habla... &#172;&#172;

felicidades senk

----------


## Ming

> pero mira quien habla... ¬¬


Jooo, no me digas eso, que tengo un trauma con eso de la edad  :O10: 
Soy una vieja  :O10:

----------


## Magnano

Que te lo tenga que decir Raul para que te enteres...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Felicidades tron!!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Felicidades!  :Smile1:

----------


## pujoman

varias cosas:
1&#186;-para Ritxi y quien se sienta aludido: La juventud es una enfermedad que se cura con el tiempo ... jajaja.

2&#186;-Nunca digas NUNCA (Para senk y el tema de los cabaretes o lo que sea...)
3&#186;-Para RaulDoblas: ya te tocara ya...y cuando lo sea nos acordaremos jjijijijij

4&#186; Felicidades Senk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5&#186;-Saludos!

----------

